# Disaster at groomers



## Lirva10

Hi, I'm new to the site, my gorgeous 8mth old girl went for her first groom today, I only decided to get her groomed as she needed tidied up and in the warm weather she had taken to lying on the cold tiled floor (she wouldn't usually lie there). Anyway the groomer didn't ask me specifically and I didn't realise I had to be explicit and my adorable cockapoo now no longer looks like herself :-( she is so short and the cut so severe. She actually looks like a very skinny very short haired spaniel. I am so upset by this but my question is how long before her fur will grow back to normal? It appears to have upset her too, her behaviour today has been odd.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I suspect the groomer found her coat matted and had no choice but to trim her so short. Her coat will grow quite quickly so whilst it is short make sure you do lots of work on getting her used to home grooming to avoid any further mats and short cuts. I like to use a comb mostly on Molly and that makes sure I get right down to the skin every time I groom her and can deal with any mats whilst they are small.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

If she is hot, it’s probably for her own good. 

Lucky looks very cute when he’s curly and shaggy. But he’s much more comfortable with a very short cut, even in winter. 

Plus it helps when washing him and muddy paws!

It will grow back...


----------



## Gaynor59

Same here, I was devastated.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad

Millie doesn't like the warm weather so we had her hair cut short the first time we took her to the grooming parlour but we were told by a professional trainer that it's not wise as she has white hair and fair skin so she could easily get sunburn so now we don't have it cut quite so short and have her trimmed more often.


----------



## Lilly_Kelley

This happened to Lilly when she was six months old but it was a time when she began to shed her puppy coat and despite every effort to groom her she ended up with a few matts in her fur which meant she had the “shave of shame” her coat soon grew back, it took about 7-8 weeks for her curls to come back through and her hair to have that shaggy look again but another few weeks for her hair to fully grow back. Before and after below. She don’t look like the same dog. I had to take her on holiday looking like that ha ha!


----------



## Janey's mom

My Janey got so matted as her adult coat came in that I had to get her shaved, too. I had them cut everything short, including her face/beard and tail, so it will all grow in together. 

I agree, they look like mini spaniels like that. But I think it’s cute! I don’t plan to let her get so shaggy and matted ever again.


----------

